# Akela IPO-1



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

My mind is elsewhere right now, but I still wanted to share that Akela got his IPO-1 this weekend. 

Against all odds he got 95 at tracking.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats!! 

I read about what happened and am thinking about you and sending vibes!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Despite all that's going on.. Big congrats on the new title..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats you to and Akela.

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Akela/great tracking score! Keeping you in my thoughts


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats! Is there anything we can do from here?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats to both of you... and you are both in my thoughts. Sending good vibes your way...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations on the IPO1!


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations on the IPO1 title.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats, and I'm also sending good thoughts and prayers down your way..


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Despite all that is going on now, I think you so greatly deserve the congrats on the IPO1. You are in our thoughts and prayers here!!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Akela IPO-1... pics*

Thanks everyone!

Now that Diabla is safe home I could get some pictures from the trial


----------

